# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Комиссия ООН опубликовала отчет «Состояние широкополосной связи 2016»

## ByFly

Отчет описывает распространение широкополосного соединения по итогам 2015 года в 191 стране.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

